# Pathfinder 17T stringer issue



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Is there an easy way to tell if a hull has had these issues for a regular joe?

will there be evidence of repair that is visible? or anything to look for as either good or bad news in a dry inspection?

if not how can the status be evaluated before buying one? will a pro inspector be able to tell without damaging it?

thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Run it in chop and listen for the stringer bouncing
Inspection camera
Cracks on the deck front to back.


----------



## HiTech (Feb 17, 2019)

Had a 15T with stringer issues. You will see the floor bounce up and down in chop. Feel for soft spots And look for cracks around the deck. You don’t need to be a professional to notice these. If you see any of those, run away!! I tried to fix mine but eventually gave up. Not worth all the hassle unless they are giving you the hull. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Not all of them had the issue just certain years, try to find that out. You may be able to run the HIN# by Pathfinder and they could confirm. (I think it’s the late 90’s hulls but it’s been a long time)

I’d look for obvious non factory glass repairs on the sole. To repair correctly the whole sole had to be removed, then new stringers and glass, bond the sole to stringers and tab it all back to the hull, a lot of work. The repairs may or may not be real obvious based on the quality of the work. I’d ask the questions of the seller. 

Let’s say the boat looks good and a great price, but the stringers are bad. I wouldn’t take chances as the results could be really costly. If the stringers are bad, you got to question for how long? If it’s been run a lot in that condition then you may have to ask how much damage to the laminate due impacts from every wave. You may see stress cracks in the gel coat on the hull bottom. Every time that boat is run with cracks in the gel, water is forced at some really high psi into the cracks and laminate. Polyester resin is hydroscopic so it can absorb water over time, then you may get delamination and osmotic blistering of the gel coat.

In a perfect world, the seller has all the records, pics, and quality work was done.....but we don’t live in a perfect world. As always YMMV, good luck.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've said this on other posts, there are hundreds of thousands if not millions of old boats sitting unused. they are everywhere you look. why take on a problem. find one that deserves the love, blood and treasure.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Check the year model too. Mine is a 2000 and stringers are solid as can be.


----------

